

Gmail's New CSS Buttons - mikexstudios
http://noscope.com/journal/2010/03/gmails-new-css-buttons

======
jayair
Shameless plug: I spent way too much time working on CSS3 buttons for Cadmus.
It doesn't use gradient property but it uses a bunch of others that people
might find interesting - [http://blog.anomalyinnovations.com/2010/03/creating-
a-realis...](http://blog.anomalyinnovations.com/2010/03/creating-a-realistic-
looking-button-with-css3/)

~~~
Dylanfm
Nice one. How about adding support for :focus alongside :hover?

~~~
jayair
You know I never used the focus property in my apps before. Maybe I should
start using it. Thanks for reminding me.

------
csytan
Youtube also uses linear-gradient and box shadow for its account button.

------
cmelbye
I actually prefer the "broken" buttons in Firefox. The gradient is much
smoother.

~~~
JeffJenkins
The article said that WebKit is adopting FireFox's gradient, not the opposite.

